# Worth Co?



## UGAFlyFisher (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey guys,

I haven't been able to hunt any this year because I live in Tampa, but I was wondering how the rut is turning on in South Ga?  I have a few days off at the end of this week and looking forward to sitting out there and enjoying the outdoors.

Any suggestions on stand sites?  Should I be hunting my rut stands or sticking to travel funnels, doe bedding areas, food plots?  

Thanks,

Shine


----------



## Judge (Nov 11, 2007)

*Rut coming*

Hunting edge of Worth and Colquitt.  Buddy killed a 11 point yesterday at 5:15 p.m. about 220 pounds.  This morning farm owner killed a big 9 point at 7 a.m.  They were just cruising through clear cuts. Neither was chasing but the one killed today had really black tarsals and stunk really bad.  Next 10 days should be hot.


----------



## UGAFlyFisher (Nov 12, 2007)

*4 days of hunting...*

Well, I guess I should have bought a lottery ticket while I was up there.  The best season I've ever had and it's still before Thanksgiving.  Sunday, I ended up seeing 18 deer with the big 8pt following a doe which 3 other bucks were chasing through the clear cut that I happened to be watching.


----------



## Buckfever (Nov 13, 2007)

I gotta ask, Did you kill all 3 of those this weekend?......BF


----------

